# Apple iPad To Come With 30k Free E-books, Report Says



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/192563/apple_ipad_to_come_with_30k_free_ebooks_report_says.html/



> Apple's move to bring the free titles from day one on the iPad is believed to head off any attempts from third parties to profit on literature in the public domain. The 30,000 free titles will also bulk up the iBookstore library, until publishers add more paid e-books.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm surprised they did that. I figured they were expecting everyone to try the app, be automatically taken to the ibook store, and buy just ONE book to see how it works. Then most would never buy anything ever again, but they would still have a nice sales curve to report (for at least the first few weeks) at a press conference. But now you can play with it at no expense to yourself. Of course, perhaps they are hoping folks, new to e-readers, will stick with ibooks instead of the kindle app since they already have "a bunch of ibooks already"


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/192563/apple_ipad_to_come_with_30k_free_ebooks_report_says.html/


Well hopefully the learning curve is small for deleting books then,because I am soo not into the classics,the other stuff I'll check out though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't believe the books will actually be ON the iPad, just that they'll be available for immediate download through the iBook store.  Going to check now....

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yep you're right Betsy. I misread the article.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well the article title is misleading, too!


Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

According to that article, the ibooks app (free) will need to loaded from the app store to read any books from Project Gutenberg. Might as well load the Kindle for ipad instead and have some real choice.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I like that a lot. Having all of Project Gutenberg available, free of charge, as it is supposed to be, is an incredibly valuable asset to the iPad.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

intinst said:


> According to that article, the ibooks app (free) will need to loaded from the app store to read any books from Project Gutenberg. Might as well load the Kindle for ipad instead and have some real choice.


Just use both apps on your iPad! Choice is good.

Best Wishes!


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

i hope amazon adds the bookshelf bookcover interface for the kindle because i really like how that looks on the kobo. does anyone think they will in an update?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

You mean for the kindle for ipad app? It's possible.


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

no i mean to the actual kindle


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

ulysses said:


> i hope amazon adds the bookshelf bookcover interface for the kindle because i really like how that looks on the kobo. does anyone think they will in an update?


Have you seen the screenshots of Kindle for iPad? It's awesome 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000490441


----------

